# APTuning Now Flashing TC1767 ECU Upgrades CC, Tiguan, Passat, Jetta, Eos - IN HOUSE!!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Thats right we have just received the new APR UPD ECU programmer which allows us to reprogram the TC1767 processor ecu's found in 2010+ Passat, Jetta, CC, and Tiguan IN HOUSE!!! No more sending ecu's out for upgrades, all can be done while you wait!

We are taking appointments immediately, so do not hesitate, schedule your upgrade today!
*

Keep in mind that 2010+ GTI, A4, A5, etc have been available for some time now. 


ECU Upgrades:

Free Installation on virtually All ECU upgrades.









(tiguans excluded due to labor involved in ecu removal)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*APR Ecu upgrade on a new Tiguan!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Doing upgrades on CC's and Tiguans left and right *


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

back up top


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*For those without a dealer local to them - if not having your car for 3 days is feasible, you can ship your ecu to us for upgrades. We offer same day turn around with free return USPS priority express shipping. Email me for details - [email protected]*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

On APR 93oct we netted peak gains of 50whp and 70wtq with just an ecu upgrade!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*APR Spring into power sale now on at APTuning!!
ECU Upgrade Sale:

All 2.0T FSI or TSI or 2.7T – $599 For ECU! Normally $1,203
All B8 3.0 TFSI – $1,499 For Loaded ECU! Normally $2,105
All 1.8T – $499 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1103
All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L, are $100 off! Normal Price $499-$599
All TT RS and Golf R are $100 off! Normal Price $899-$599
All A6 3.0T, 4.2T, 4.2L V8 FSI, 5.2L V10 FSI are 10% off!

APR Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes 10% Off!
APR Stage 3, 3+ and K04 Turbo Upgrades 10% Off Most Kits!
APR Exhausts Systems 10% Off!
APR Intercooler Systems 10% Off!
APR Supercharger CPS Systems 10% Off!
APR Bipipe 10% Off!
APR R1 Diverter Valve 10%!
APR Motorsport items such as APR FSI Fuel Pump 15% Off!
APR Brembo Brake Kits – Free Shipping!
DXD Clutch Kits – Free Shipping!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

to the top


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Ate too much easter candy bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Wednesday bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Thursday bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Only a couple days left on the sale pricing!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Sale extended through April 30th!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Running out of time. Get your orders in NOW!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*For those interested in an ECU upgrade we will be attending Volksfest at the Mt. Hope Winery(same place as PA Renn Faire)this Saturday. Flashload cars(pre-'10) can be done at the show. 

For those with '10+ cars we will have techs at the shop for normal business hours to perform those upgrades. The shop is only about 15 minutes from the show grounds so feel free to come to get your car chipped or stop by the shop to get it done then attend the show. Its a Win-Win Saturday for any enthusiast!! *


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Time is running out!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Last weekend for sale pricing!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------

